# Georgian Martial Arts



## David Weatherly (Jan 5, 2009)

Some traditional Georgian Martial arts training.





 
David


----------



## tellner (Jan 6, 2009)

Very kewl


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice link, thanks for sharing. I have been interested in the Georgian material ever since reading about it In Ambergers Secret History of the Sword years ago.

With any luck I will have something out about the use of the Georgian thumb ring in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 13, 2009)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Nice link, thanks for sharing. I have been interested in the Georgian material ever since reading about it In Ambergers Secret History of the Sword years ago.
> 
> With any luck I will have something out about the use of the Georgian thumb ring in the next couple of weeks.


 
That's one of the things that sparked my interest too Ken.  Hope to make a trip over there at some point and do some exploring.  Trying to expand my contacts over there and uncover more information.

David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool!


----------

